# Ignored wife



## Capri03 (May 17, 2021)

Hi
I am new here
I have been married just under 5 years. I am thinking of separating from my husband. 
My main issue is he ignores me all the time. I cannot remember the last time he hugged, kissed or said “I love you.” I have talked to him about it. He usually ignores me. Sometimes he says he will try but never does.
I am just tired of being treated like crap 
Every time we fight he will ignore me for days. How can I live in a marriage where I’m constantly ignored?


----------



## K3itty (May 12, 2021)

So sorry to hear this. You mean he literally acts like you are not there? Like don't even look at you? Like doesn't talk to you about anything at all kind of ignore? 

How longs has this been going on? Is he stressed out about something?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Capri03 said:


> Hi
> I am new here
> I have been married just under 5 years. I am thinking of separating from my husband.
> My main issue is he ignores me all the time. I cannot remember the last time he hugged, kissed or said “I love you.” I have talked to him about it. He usually ignores me. Sometimes he says he will try but never does.
> ...


So sorry you are in this place, which you do not deserve. He sounds so passive aggressive. Forget him. Start doing a 180 on him, start living your life without him. Go do things with your friends, join a club, the gym etc, see if that wakes him up. If not you may have to consider divorce.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

The 180


Several years ago, Michelle Wiener Davis, the author of Divorce Busting, introduced a concept to the world of infidelity that is designed to help you and your partner move forward in the healing of…




beingabeautifulmess.wordpress.com


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Time to separate. You shouldn’t have to negotiate for basic needs like touch.


----------

